# Game 43: Los Angeles Lakers (16-26) @ Miami Heat (30-12)



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> Los Angeles, in the midst of a season-high seven-game road trip, had posted back-to-back wins before suffering a 102-100 overtime loss to Chicago on Monday. The Lakers are 3-13 in their last 16, giving up the winning layup as time expired in OT.
> 
> "It's heartbreaking," said guard Nick Young, who had a season-high 31 points off the bench. "We felt like we were competing and was in it. That's all we can ask for."
> 
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/news/lakers-heat-preview-184856226--nba.html

I'm probably gonna skip this one... I just can't stand to watch the Heat play (the whinning, the flopping, the pushes on offense...).

Still, i believe in the (monumental) upset!






Go Lakers!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We're going to win.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> Keys To A Lakers Victory
> Dominate The Backboards: Ever since this Heat team was put together, they have always had one glaring weakness - rebounding. The Heat rank dead last in the NBA in rebounding and that lends itself well to the Lakers in multiple ways.
> 
> If they can continue their recent defensive play in the half court, they should be able to limit the Heat to only one shot per possession, which is something they have struggled to do against many teams. This will also allow the Lakers to gain multiple opportunities for themselves on the offensive end. With Gasol playing so well, and Jordan Hill on the floor, the Lakers must take advantage of the edge they will have upfront.


http://www.lakersnation.com/lakers-vs-heat-preview-team-looking-to-upset-defending-champs/2014/01/23/

We shall see about that rebounding thingy.

Oh, it seems like that little flopper Wade isn't playing, so maybe it won't be too unbearable for me to watch this game.
Obvioulsy, i expect to still see a lot of this:


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

PauloCatarino said:


> http://www.lakersnation.com/lakers-vs-heat-preview-team-looking-to-upset-defending-champs/2014/01/23/
> 
> We shall see about that rebounding thingy.
> 
> ...


LeBron > Kobe

Hate on


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

LeGoat06 said:


> LeBron > Kobe


Paul George > Kobe


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

PauloCatarino said:


> Paul George > Kobe


I meant there career achievements. Not just now, but yea in that case I'd take about 15 people over Kobe right now


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

We have played decent ball the last three games...I hope this game doesn't get ugly.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Easy win.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I bet if R. Kelly outplays Lebron we win.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

LeGoat06 said:


> LeBron > Kobe
> 
> Hate on


IrvingXXxx > you


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Down 13-7 early. Bosh killing us to start.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Ryan Kelly not off to a good start.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Young comes into the game, drills a triple.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nice layup, Manny.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Basel said:


> Nice layup, Manny.


This kid has some game in him.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Meeks and Young aren't scoring. Being outrebounded by 10 so far...
So, yeah...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Down 13 now. Bad 2nd quarter to this point.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Pau playing very well.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Basel said:


> Pau playing very well.


Too bad he is the only one.
Staggering how Wes Johnson has disapeared the last month or so...


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Oh, brother... here we go again!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Trying to get back in it after a little run.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Great hustle by Jordan Hill.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Meeks has to hit that open 3. He missed it badly instead.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Pau taking advantage of being defended by Oden.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Five-point game!


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Playing with a little more confidence now.
5 point game.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

WOW...only five down? Just got back from son's basketball game. What a surprise we're actually in this game in the 4th!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Coming out of the timeout, the Heat have hit all four of their shots. Come on, defense.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nice play, Nick! Finishing with the left hand, plus the foul.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Momentum changing in favor of Heat. We are playing decent defense, but can't capitalize on offense.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Chris Bosh is killing us.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Gotta get some defensive stops. Pau should be playing in Bosh's face.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That out of bounds call they made was right the first time. Just because the Heat claimed it was deflected, doesn't mean it was. Refs need to be better than that. 

That said, we're only four. We just need a couple of stops, which I know is asking a lot of this team.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Damn, can't do anything about that. LeBron too good. 

Kendall Marshall responds!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Meeks played great defense on LeBron there. You read that correctly.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That's Laker ball. We need to score here in a big way.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Missed FTs have killed us all year!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bosh finishes where he starts and puts the game away.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Game over.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

#WigginParkerEmbiidRandleSmart


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Miami made 10 of their last 11 shots in the 4th. That's just... awfull defense...

One more L (not that the Lakers had any chance going in)...


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Another game lost at the FT line...we shot 13-21. Gotta fix that somehow.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

ceejaynj said:


> Another game lost at the FT line...we shot 13-21. Gotta fix that somehow.



We lost because we can't defend. They missed more free throws than we did, but they're a much better defensive team so they can make up for it.


----------



## Smath (Nov 29, 2010)

Despite losing we kept up with Miami and it was a pretty fun game to watch, that's the only positive I can think off right now :|


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

Jamel Irief said:


> IrvingXXxx > you


Out of all the shit you've talked about my gf sucking your dick and you and @ChrisWoj gang banging my mom, this is by far the worst insult you've ever given me


----------

